# Macbook pro récent : pas de son sous Ubuntu



## Leafer (19 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous. Venant d'aquérir récement un beau Mac tout beau tout propre, j'y ai installé Ubuntu (sans encombres). Malheureusement, au traditionnel bug du redémarage impossible, vient s'ajouter l'absance de son. Tout comme sous Windows seven, Ubuntu reçoit un signl dans la carte son, mais cette dernière semble ne pas le restituer, puisque mes enceintes et mes écouteurs restent muets.


J'ignore si quelqu'un a une solution a mon problème mais c'est idiot cette histoire, il s'agit sans doute d'un driver ou d'une erreur de config. 

Bonne soirée!


----------



## GillesF (19 Août 2009)

Il serait intéressant de savoir de quel modèle de macbook il s'agit exactement... Si c'est le macbook pro 13' je pense que tu peux te baser sur le thread d'hebus là dessus (qui est pour macbook unibody 13'). Voilà le lien :
http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=308231&p=5

Silmathoron semble avoir trouvé ce qu'il te faut à la dernière page


----------



## Leafer (19 Août 2009)

Merci en effet ça marche. Maintenant ne me reste plus qu'à trouver comment mettre le son sous Seven.

EDIT : en effet 13 pouces avec Gg de ram.

Merci beaucoup, je pense que le sujet peut être clo ^^.


----------



## ssteph (2 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Pour info, je test Karmic Koala depuis l'alpha 6 et d'entrée de jeu sur 
mon MacBook Pro 15" le son fonctionne de base (malheureusement 
pas via le casque).

Stéphane


----------



## GillesF (3 Octobre 2009)

Bonne nouvelle ! Karmic pourrait corriger tous les petits problèmes de jaunty


----------



## Waxmaster C (3 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,
J'ai longuement parcouru les forums pour tenter de trouver une solution à mon problème de son, je m'explique:  J'ai recemment installé Ubuntu sur mon mac (noir), et tout paraissait impeccable jusqu'à ce que je me rende compte que je n'avais pas de son. J'ai biensure éssaier de changer le niveau sonore, j'ai installer alsamixergui, mais là aussi rien y fait. Au fil de mes lecture je suis tombé sur le post de GillF, celui où il nous donne un lien vers un post (en anglais) qui apparement solutionne notre problème.

Après avoir copier/coller en suivant les instructions de ce post, il se trouve que ma carte son n'est même plus reconnue. Je peut voire en haut à droite de mon écran un petit panneau rond rouge barré de blanc sur l'icone de ma carte son.
Auparavant mon controleur de son fonctionné quand j'augmenté le son ou je le baissé (même si je n'entendais rien), mais maintenant il ne fonctionne plus.
Je voudrais savoir comment je peut faire pour revenir en arrière ou avoir une autre solution pour enfin avoir le son. En tout cas, je tien à remercier toutes les personnes qui postent sur les forums et participent à aider les novices comme moi.

Je vous souhaite une bonne soirée


----------



## GillesF (4 Novembre 2009)

C'est normal, tu as tenté une manip qui n'est pas adapté à ton modèle de macbook... pourrais tu redonner le lien que j'avais donné pour savoir ce que tu as fait?


----------



## Waxmaster C (4 Novembre 2009)

Je te remercie de l'intérêt que tu porte à mon problème GillesF. 
Je souhaite ajouter une chose que je n'avais pas énoncé avant, depuis que j'ai fait cette manip, dès que je lance une requête sudo dans le terminal, j'obtiens un message qui me dit qu'il est impossible de verrouiller ou de déverrouiller le fichier /etc/.....  (je suis vraiment désolé je ne me souviens plus du reste). Ce qui finalement m'empêche d'installer des nouveaux paquets.

Voici le liens que j'avais suivis :
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7627817&postcount=98

Je me rend compte que Ubuntu est peut être un peu trop technique pour moi, pour commencer. Si jamais je n'arrive pas à arranger ce problème, je pense peut être installer Mandriva.


----------



## GillesF (5 Novembre 2009)

Ca c'est très étrange... tu as dû faire aussi autre chose que ce qui est marqué sur ce post, sinon ton mode root fonctionnerait toujours.

Ubuntu n'est pas plus difficile que mandriva, par contre le bidouillage pour installer linux est bcp plus difficile sur un mac que sur un PC.

Moi à ta place, je réinstallerait tout et après aller voir dans la doc pour le son de ton macbook en regardant bien de quel modèle il s'agit !

Bonne chance et tiens nous au courant


----------



## Waxmaster C (5 Novembre 2009)

Je te remercie pour conseils, je pense que c'est ce que je vais faire.
Concernant la documentation sur les macbook, c'est évidement ce que j'ai fait au préalable, mais c'est information n'existe pas réellement car souvent les tuto prennent des raccourcis dans les explications, et souvent ils se contente de dire "macbook", sans donner le modèle spécifique.

Enthousiaste à l'idée de découvrir cette OS je me suis lancer un peu trop vite dans l'inconnue, c'est pas grave, paraît que nous apprenons toujours de nos erreurs.

En tout cas je te tiendrais au courant
Et encore merci pour ton aide


----------



## Waxmaster C (9 Novembre 2009)

Salut,
Je reviens aux nouvelles,
J'ai réussi à installer Mandriva sur mon Mac, l'installation s'est très bien passée, jusqu'à ce que je n'arrive plus à booter sur sa partition. Je m'explique*:
Je crée une partition et j'installe Mandriva dessus, une fois cette installation est accomplie j'éteins mon mac comme me le demande le système pour pouvoir redémarrer sur Mandriva. Le problème, c'est que quand je rallume, mon Mac boot sur Leopard.
Peut être est ce un problème du GRUB, ou de ma part, franchement je ne sais pas... mais ce que je sais c'est quen ce moment je n'ai plus trop le temps de jouer avec ces co******* alors je vais mettre une pause dans mes tentatives de dual boot avec une distribution Linux.


----------

